
Faraday is probably a front for the Apple Car - shazad
http://thenextweb.com/apple/2015/11/07/faraday-is-a-mysterious-billion-dollar-car-company-that-wants-you-to-believe-it-isnt-apple-probably-is/
======
swang
Just going to repeat this again

> Incorporation papers filed with the California secretary of state's office
> links Faraday to a Chinese media company operated by Jia Yueting, an
> entrepreneur who founded Leshi Internet Information & Technology.

[http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-3307660/Myste...](http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-3307660/Mysterious-
firm-backed-one-China-s-richest-men-set-build-billion-dollar-factory-Tesla-
Apple-electric-car.html)

Oh wait maybe that Chinese dude works for Apple....

> Apple is Hitler, says Chinese CEO
> [http://www.theverge.com/2015/3/27/8298999/apple-hitler-
> china...](http://www.theverge.com/2015/3/27/8298999/apple-hitler-china-letv-
> jia-yueting)

~~~
6stringmerc
If you can circle it back around to the Apple private equity fund then you
might be the best journalist in town.

------
SapphireSun
Nothing in this article showed any evidence that it's an Apple front other
than the fact that Apple is interested in cars and has a lot of money. There
are quite a few companies that have a lot of money, and consortia could also
pool a lot. While it might make some sense for them to do something like this,
it'd be nice to see real journalism....

------
have_faith
Gotta make the prediction fast so you can look good if it's true and people
forget if you're wrong.

------
mrmondo
A photo on their site shows their staff using a PC, I don't think Apple would
use a PC and also have a photo of that on one of their sites. My bet is that
it's a Chinese company.

------
daegloe
On the contrary, an LA Times report [0] seems to have linked Faraday to a
Chinese billionaire named Jia Yueting.

[0] [http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-jia-yueting-
explainer-...](http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-jia-yueting-
explainer-20151106-htmlstory.html)

------
shadowsniper
It's probably a Chinese backed company. It makes no sense why Apple would
create a completely separate company for a secret new product. They always do
it internally with people they can trust.

------
jostmey
The name of the company is Faraday? Can't they be any more original than that?
It sounds like someone copied the naming scheme from Tesla.

~~~
derefr
If the article's speculation is correct, having a "derivative" name is a good
idea for a front company. It gets you the opposite of attention; it's
eminently forgettable.

------
aytakin
Zero basis as to how Faraday is related to Apple.

Looking at available information, Jia Yueting, who is reported as being the
Chief Executive, has been looking into electric cars. He has been reported to
be working on a concept, the Mule Car, due to be showcased in 2016. His
company, LeTV, has 400 staff in the US working on this concept car, similar to
that of Faraday. The company has announced a partnership with Aston Martin to
explore electric cars.

If we are to speculate, it would be closer to reality that Jia Yueting, with
the help of Aston Martin has realized the name "Mule Car" is not markatable
and they have developed Faraday, in order to be more marketable and be
competitive with Tesla.

------
jheriko
5 minutes of google research demonstrates that this article is wild
speculation and that the evidence points to something completely different.

reading it gives a pretty strong hint on its own tbh...

sensationalist garbage.

------
kirk21
Reading 'The great race' ([http://amzn.to/1M08aQK](http://amzn.to/1M08aQK))
atm. Didn't realize that so many people have been working on EV's during the
past decades.

------
supercoder
There is no evidence in the article for this being the case, only a
speculative guess.

------
37prime
Clickbait Journalism from “The Previous Web”. The article offers zero
substantial evidence.

